# allgemeine applet performance frage bezügl. jar



## PPi (25. Jan 2006)

hallo-

dies soll nicht wieder te frage zum thema jar packen sein! ich wollte nur mal fragen ob dies so richtig wie wir das gemacht haben. wir haben nun ein applet erstellt, das die apache batik library verwendet. leider braucht das applet beim laden ziemlich lange (über 3minuten!) unsere anwendung hat insgesamt 7 klassen, alle nicht besonders groß. das gesamte projekt (die 7 klassen und ein paar imageicons für die buttons) wurden nun in ein "SP.jar" gepackt und folgendermaßen in die html seite eingebunden:



> <applet code ="MainGUI.class" width = 750 height = 650 archive = "SP.jar,batik.jar,batik-rasterizer.jar,batik-slideshow.jar,batik-squiggle.jar,batik-svgpp.jar,batik-ttf2svg.jar,batik-awt-util.jar,batik-bridge.jar,batik-css.jar,batik-dom.jar,batik-ext.jar,batik-extension.jar,batik-gui-util.jar,batik-gvt.jar,batik-parser.jar,batik-script.jar,batik-svg-dom.jar,batik-svggen.jar,batik-swing.jar,batik-transcoder.jar,batik-util.jar,batik-xml.jar,js.jar,pdf-transcoder.jar,xerces_2_5_0.jar,xml-apis.jar">



dem archive attribute geben wir also zuerst unser jar mit, dann folgen die ganzen jars des batik api

also das applet wird wie gesagt geladen, es kommt keine exception und es funktioniet alles. ich wollte jetzt nur mal wissen, ob diese weise wie wir gemacht haben richtig ist?

kann es vielleicht auch sein, jemand hat mir mal gesagt, dass es wegen den ganzen batik jar so lange dauert zu laden?
das probelem ist, dass man jede dieser jar einbinden muss, auch wenn man eine klasse gar nicht benötigt.

Viele Grüße 
Pierre

_Edited by Illuvatar: Code tags durch quote tags ersetzt, das verzieht net das layout und highlighted auch net weniger_


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jan 2006)

Ich würde mal sagen, das liegt ziemlich sicher an dne batik jars. Wie groß sind die denn?


----------



## PPi (25. Jan 2006)

Hallo

also die jars sind insgesamt doch 4,79 MB groß!
aber dauert es trotzdem so lange, auch wenn man eine sehr schnelle verbindung hat?


Grüße
Pierre


----------

